# Cannondale Taurine Carbon Hardtail Gr. L



## Konaschaf (11. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Tauri...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19b7b886a9

Cannondale Taurine 2007 Team Replica in L (Farbe Schwarz mit Orangen Applikationen)
Rock Shox Reba TEAM 09 (mit Dual-Air und Pop-loc)
Sram Rocket Schaltgriffe (neu)
XT 09 Kurbel (neu)
XT 08 Schaltwerk
Deore Umwerfer
Shiman SPD Klick-Pedale
Sram PG  75 Ritzel (9-Fach) + Dura Ace Kette (neu)
Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz (neu)
Avid Juicy 5 in weiss (VR 185/HR 160) (neu)
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 45mm Standart
Seatpost Thomson Elite 31.6mm no seatback (neu)
Reifen: Conti Sport Contact 26x1.5 Slick + Specialized Fast Track 26x2.1

Rahmenhöhe: 48cm (Mitte Tretlager - Ende Sitzrohr)
Rahmenlänge: 59 cm (Mitte Sitzrohr - Mitte Steuerrohr

Gesamtgewicht: 11 kg

Der Rahmen hat Gebrauchsspuren, jedoch nur Kabelscheuerstellen und wurde nur auf der Rolle und zum Straßentraining genutzt.
Ausserdem, einen kleinen Schöheitsfehler  Der Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer hatte sich gelöst, jetzt ist ein einstellbarer Anschlag vom Rennrad mit einer Schelle dran. Professionell gelöst, kein pfusch und funktioniert besser als vorher!

Sofort-Kauf Anfragen bitte per PM mit Preisvorschlag


----------

